# October 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Goat book in the September giveaway was Brigheyes. Congratulations!

It is starting to get cold and rainy so I thought it would be a great time to do another goat coat giveaway. Your choice of color and either a fleece or nylon lining.

[attachment=0:2cxqnf5f]Red Goat Coat.jpg[/attachment:2cxqnf5f]

For those who have been entering every month don't get discouraged. You have an equal chance every month of being the winner.


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

First person to reply. Do I have a better chance of getting the prize if I entered first? :lol: 
I would love a goat coat.  Please put my name in.


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Count me in, Rex! Thanks!


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

this would make one of our boys very happy.... count us in


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

:arrow:


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd love to win this one! Thanks Rex.


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

big fires, now rain snow. Yes put my name i the hat!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cuzco desperately needs a new coat!


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

This could be my month!


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Please enter me.


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

I could always use another. Thanks for asking!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

My huge old boy could definitely make good use of a coat!

Please count us in!

And it's true you can win.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Na i don't want one.
I don't think it would look good on me


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am entering this drawing.
Am not sure I want to win it.
If I won it. I would have to buy
more. Because of the guilt I would 
feel for the 2 without coats.


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Would love one. Please count me in.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I would really like another goat coat.  
Cazz


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

To win this coat would be all kinds of awesome! Thanks for entering me!


----------



## Barley (Mar 29, 2010)

Please count me in--Thanks!


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

That's a great coat! We could use one around the soppy Northwest!

Rose-Marie and the Saanen boys


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

great coat, could come in handy, just had our 1st good winter snow here, about 2 feet + on the mountains.  My poor wife is sad that winter is almost here... she does not like snow, kind of strange as she is from Montana / Glacier Park area... poor her. Well put us on the list.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice coat ... could use a durable new one to replace the cotton quilt one I made and which the goats simply ate.

Brian


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Count me in the for the coat!
Thanks
Bowslayer2


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I am with ryorkies, I have several to buy.


----------



## 5th_overture (Apr 2, 2011)

I could use one of those for when we go up to swede lake. Count me in!


----------



## Thomas (Oct 11, 2011)

Please enter us in the drawing.
Thanks, Brona and Thomas


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

That is a generous offer. Thanks Rex. Please put me in.


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Count us in, I have one new goat that is underweight and could use a nice warm coat for awhile.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Count me in too please!  Thanks


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

Please count me in. Thanks Rex! For the freebees and the site!


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

Stanley has to wear his red coat on our hikes all during hunting season but he outgrew it and it looks like he is just wearing a shoulder cape. The hunters laugh so he needs to regain his pride with a new coat. 
Thanks, Denise


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Please enter us, thank you!


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

It was in the teen's last night, winter is right around 
the corner. Count me in, a goat coat would come in handy.

SNAKEMAN


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Burr it is getting! Count me in!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Count me in too please, winter is coming!


----------



## donniefike (May 2, 2011)

Count me in. Donnie Fike


----------



## 4capretti (Jun 12, 2011)

Please count us in! It looks like Siberia here in Western Colorado at 7,500 feet. Goat coats come in handy.

Saul and Dina Smithson
4capretti


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Heck yes!!!! Count me in!!!!  

Thia


----------



## sleepypinesaz (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, I have a yearling doe that I would love to have this coat for. She is special and gets colder easy. Thank you for this forum and for the coat giveaway. Pam


----------



## Bunkerbean (Jan 31, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## mtgoat (Aug 20, 2011)

This could be my lucky month.  

Marlowe


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the October drawing for the goat coat was Jake.

Congratulations!!


----------

